# x11/toolkits/linux-f8-pango won't compile



## Bunyan (Jun 8, 2009)

The build of nspluginwrapper ends with message: linux-f8-pango-1.18.4_1 - integer overflow.
How should I handle this? I need *nspluginwrapper* to use *linux-flashplayerplugin9*.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 8, 2009)

Bunyan said:
			
		

> The build of nspluginwrapper ends with message: linux-f8-pango-1.18.4_1 - integer overflow.
> How should I handle this? I need *nspluginwrapper* to use *linux-flashplayerplugin9*.



I had (have) the same problem. I uninstalled portaudit, install linux-pango and install portaudit again.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 8, 2009)

That's a bit overzealous  You can also use 'make -DDISABLE_VULNERABILITIES install clean'. Or if you don't 'make' it by hand (e.g. because it gets installed automatically as a dependency), you can put 'DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes' in the shell environment with export or setenv (depending on the shell) before starting the install.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks like the linux-* pango ports need updating. The native Freebsd port is up2date.


----------



## Bunyan (Jun 8, 2009)

DutchDaemon , your suggestion was of good help. Now *linux-f8-flashplugin10* works. (nspluginwrapper -a -v -i).
Where can I find more options for building ports?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 8, 2009)

Most of the default make options for ports are listed as variables in /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk. These variables can be added to 'make' using either '-DVARIABLE' or by exporting the variable (VARIABLE=yes or VARIABLE=value) to the shell first using export or setenv. 

This is, of course, a separate process from compiling specific port options, which either show up under 'make config' or in a port's Makefile.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 30, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Looks like the linux-* pango ports need updating. The native Freebsd port is up2date.



Yes, pango ports need updating but there are stil  version with security problem. I searc for fedora rpm and there are new versions:
http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/3/limit/20/srodzaj/1/dl/40/search/pango/field[]/1/field[]/2


----------

